# 0w30



## gangsterbill02 (Jun 10, 2008)

Whats the deal with the Mobil 1 - 0w30? Good or bad?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Advanced Fuel Economy 0w30 formulation doesn't meet VW specs for 502.00 (or hasn't been tested)
VW approved 0w30 oils are meet VW503.00 specification which is for "high powered" engines with fixed intervals, ie: Elf Evolution CRV, Mobil ESP, etc. These oils aren't exactly on the affordable side either, roughly $13 per liter.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 0w30 (gangsterbill02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gangsterbill02* »_Whats the deal with the Mobil 1 - 0w30? Good or bad? 

Mobil 1 0W-30 = good oil for many applications
Mobil 1 0W-30 = bad oil for VW and Audi engines
If you want to use Mobil 1 in your VW, use 0W-40.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: 0w30 (shipo)*

If you want a 502 approved oil in a 0w-30 you could get german castrol.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 0w30 (Fast VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast VW* »_If you want a 502 approved oil in a 0w-30 you could get german castrol.

I assume you're responding to the OP. Yes, no?
For my part, I prefer Mobil 1 0W-40 as it has a much higher TBN compared to GC, and seems to be somewhat more robust. That said, both my mother and my mother-in-law have sludge prone Toyota models (don't ask), and I insist that they use GC 0W-30 in them.


----------



## gangsterbill02 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: 0w30 (shipo)*

Thanks for all the informative information. So the perferred oil for Vdubs is 0w40 then?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: 0w30 (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
I assume you're responding to the OP. Yes, no?
For my part, I prefer Mobil 1 0W-40 as it has a much higher TBN compared to GC, and seems to be somewhat more robust. That said, both my mother and my mother-in-law have sludge prone Toyota models (don't ask), and I insist that they use GC 0W-30 in them.









Yea, I was just pointing out that if he wanted a 0w-30 there was an option. From what I have seen starting TBN does not always indicate how long the oil will retain that higher number. I do think that Mobil 1 0w-40 is a good oil and either would be a good choice.








And yes Xw-40 seems to be the most popular choice for VW 502 approved oils.


----------

